# Finished cleaning up my rotary tables



## Tmate (Aug 13, 2021)

I've never liked repainting equipment if I can avoid it, so I cleaned up these guys as best I could without painting.  Some Scotch-brite pads with degreaser and a wooden block worked nicely.

I made the mistake of letting them sit for a couple of days with a bit of the degreaser getting underneath the edges.  Some superficial rust formed on the bottom in that brief period.  Had to clean that up as well.  All good now with a light coat of way oil on everything.  I may try some Fluid-Film, which everyone seems to be recommending.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 13, 2021)

Those were fairly clean to begin with, but I see that there were some real gems hidden inside!


----------

